# Ballast adhesive: what is the best recipe?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a problem with my 1st layout 15 years ago with either the 'wet water' and/or the diluted white glue mixtures 'tarnishing' the rails (a non-intentional _weathered_ look). I would like to avoid this from happening again.

1. What is the preferred ratio for ballast adhesive? 50/50 white glue & water or something else?
2. How about "matte medium instead of white glue?
3. For 'wet water', would a 90 or 99% isopropyl alcohol bet a better 'buy' than the 'watered' down common 70% found anywhere?

This is N scale Peco code 55 if that matters.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

What everyone suggests is 50/50 mix of glue and water.

Wet the ballast before the glue step with either a few drops of dish soap or what i like to use is 70% rubbing alcohol with a 50/50 mix of water.

You shouldnt have problems with this method


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

videobruce said:


> 2. How about "matte medium instead of white glue?


Matte medium (not white glue) diluted with water is in fact what scenic cement actually is. That's what I'm going to use. I went to an artist supply store and bought a bottle of artist's matte medium and, diluted with water, will go a long way.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Price difference??


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

videobruce said:


> Price difference??


Well here's a 10oz bottle of matte medium for $10 and they say dilute it 5/1, so that gives 50oz for $10,

http://www.advancedmodelrailroad.com/servlet/the-4132/SCENERY--dsh---MATTE/Detail

Woodland Scenics costs something like 16 oz for $6.40 and it's already the diluted product.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

How about 16 oz (a pint) for $7 or 32 oz (a quart) for $13;
http://www.utrechtart.com/Utrecht-Matte-Medium---Varnish-MP2102-i1000242.utrecht

Or a gallon for $38. 

A fast Internet search told me this place was by far the cheapest, but shipping is $8.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

videobruce said:


> How about 16 oz (a pint) for $7 or 32 oz (a quart) for $13;
> Or a gallon for $38.


Yep, anywhere you can get it. Just make your own scenic cement, it's simply diluted artist's matte medium.


----------

